# What is the best way to disable PPV channels on one receiver?



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

I am renting out a room in my house and don't want to allow access to PPV channels on the one receiver in that room. What is the best way to remove or hide those PPV channels on one receiver? I found you can hide adult channels but I don't see anything for PPV. Do I need to contact customer service to do something to the receiver authorizations or is there a setting on the receiver?


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

scott0702 said:


> I am renting out a room in my house and don't want to allow access to PPV channels on the one receiver in that room. What is the best way to remove or hide those PPV channels on one receiver? I found you can hide adult channels but I don't see anything for PPV. Do I need to contact customer service to do something to the receiver authorizations or is there a setting on the receiver?


Under Parental Controls, you can block individual channels. Just block all of the PPV channels, then lock the box with a password.

I believe you could also set the spending limit to $0.00 which would then not allow any purchases.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Call DirecTV and tell them you want "impulse PPV disabled" on that receiver. I have this on ALL my receivers. When it is properly activated and you try to purchase a PPV program, you get a "700 series" error code and a message to call DirecTV.

Much more foolproof (and free) than messing with parental controls.


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Call DirecTV and tell them you want "impulse PPV disabled" on that receiver. I have this on ALL my receivers. When it is properly activated and you try to purchase a PPV program, you get a "700 series" error code and a message to call DirecTV.
> 
> Much more foolproof (and free) than messing with parental controls.


Thanks. Will that work with Directv on Demand as well?


----------

